# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN #22 - Pol1, Χαλκίδα

## rosered

Αφού μας παίδεψε αρκετό καιρό το στήσιμο του συγκεκριμένου κόμβου, τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε.

Στη ταράτσα, υπάρχει πλέον ένα ταρατσοπισι με επεξεργαστή στα 550 ΚΑΙ 512 Memory, ένα τετραπλό adapter με 3 CM9 (εως τώρα). Τα πιάτα είναι 2 80αρια (προς Pit και kanithos) και ένα 60αρι προς xkout.

Το πρώτο λίνκ έχει γίνει με το Βασίλη (Pit) και παίζει κανονικά.

Τα άλλα δύο θα υλοποιηθούν μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας και το ένα θα είναι poli1 -> kanithos (για να βγεί απο kanitho free spot προς παραλία Χαλκίδας) και το άλλο θα είναι pol1 -> xkout

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να δούμε και με τον antonisk7 αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί έχω πολύ καλή θέα απο πάνω (σε λίγο και οι φωτογραφίες) και ίσως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω για να συνδεθεί.

Οι υπηρεσίες , θα ανακοινωθούν μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας  :: 

Τέλος θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ το Βασίλη (Pit) για την βοήθεια του απο την αρχή έως τώρα.

----------


## Openhaimer

Μπράβο, και σε ανώτερα.  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε καλοριζικο γειτονα!!! και με καλο traffic.

Να βαλουμε και τον xkout στο παιχνιδι! Ο Χρηστος τα εχει ετοιμα στημενα και περιμενουν εδω και 2 ~ μηνες.  ::

----------


## liousis

Ένα τεράστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ παιδιά!!!
Καλορίζικος και πάντα τέτοια...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να δούμε και με τον antonisk7 αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί έχω πολύ καλή θέα απο πάνω (σε λίγο και οι φωτογραφίες) και ίσως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω για να συνδεθεί.


καλορίζικος, μακάρι να γίνει κάτι  ::  γιατί τα δικά μου κλείνουν χρόνο και κάθονται απρακτα...

----------


## liousis

Αντώνη.Όταν είχα κάνει scan πέρυσι είχα πιάσει και την omni σου αλλά και το πιάτο σου.Πιστεύω ότι δεν χάνω κάτι να κάνω ένα ακόμη scan φέτος (μήπως λέω μήπως... ) ::

----------


## rosered

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους  :: 

Αντώνη αν θέλεις και αυτό το Σ/Κ μπορούμε να κάνουμε μία δοκιμή. Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορείς ρίξε προτεινόμενη ημέρα που θέλεις για να είμαι κι εγώ εδώ και να το προσπαθήσουμε. Δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτα  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους 
> 
> Αντώνη αν θέλεις και αυτό το Σ/Κ μπορούμε να κάνουμε μία δοκιμή. Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορείς ρίξε προτεινόμενη ημέρα που θέλεις για να είμαι κι εγώ εδώ και να το προσπαθήσουμε. Δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτα


πμ

----------


## rosered

Λοιπόν

Το Σ/Κ που μας πέρασε βρέθηκα με τον Αντώνη και απο ότι φαίνεται τα πράγματα θα είναι ευνο'ϊκα μιας και υπάρχει πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή. Δεν έλειψαν όμως και οι ατυχίες μέσα σε όλα αυτά. Η πρώτη ήταν με τον Αντώνη του οποίου ο router δεν ήθελε να συνεργαστεί και να γίνει το απαραίτητο scan (Που θα πάει όμως)  ::  και η δεύτερη είναι ότι το κουτί που φιλοξενούσε το pc στην ταράτσα δέχτηκε εισβολή απο τα νερά της βροχής, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει "Υποβρύχιο". Αύριο θα αντικατασταθεί με καινούργιο και νέα υλικά και θα αποκατασταθεί το λινκ με pit κτλ.

Αυτά απο το μέτωπο

----------


## liousis

Καλό κολύμπι...  ::  
Άντε πάμε δυνατά να μπει και ο Αντώνης στο παιχνίδι!

----------


## PIT

Ελα ρε  ::   ::   ::  απο που πηρε νερα???

----------


## liousis

> Ελα ρε    απο που πηρε νερα???


Μισές δουλείες κάνεις βρε Βασίλη....  :: 
Αστειεύομαι...  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Ελα ρε    απο που πηρε νερα???
> 
> 
> Μισές δουλείες κάνεις βρε Βασίλη.... 
> Αστειεύομαι...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rosered

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> ...


Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να βρώ και απο πού μπορεί να μπήκαν τα νερα. Είναι πολύ περίεργο γιατί τόσο καιρό είναι πάνω και δουλεύει το μηχάνημα με τόση βροχή και δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Θα το βρούμε όμως που θα πάει

----------


## antonisk7

Αρχικά την κυριακή πέρασα από τον κόμβο που έχει στήσει ο rosered. Οπτική υπάρχει σίγουρα και τα πραγματα δε'ιχνουν αρκετά ευνοϊκά. Δυστυχώς όταν πήγα Ψαχνά στον δικό μου, αρνιόταν να εκκινήσει η μητρική, ήταν το μόνο που δεν είχα spare. Εν αναμόνή το επόμενο ΣΚ.

----------


## neo4

Καλοριζικος Γιωργη  ::  
Περιμενουμε ανυπομονα την συνεχεια  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Ρε παιδιά,
θα βγάλετε τον xkout καμιά φορά. Ο άνθρωπος είναι πολύ πρόθυμος και περιμένει.  ::

----------


## rosered

Αν πάνε όλα καλά σήμερα και δεν συνεχίζει να βρέχει έτσι, θα ξαναεπανέλθει σε λειτουργία ο κόμβος και θα μπορέσω να βγάλω το λινκ με xkout ίσως αύριο.  ::

----------


## PIT

Σημερα εγιναν μερικες εργασιες στον Κομβο του Γιωργου. Αλλαχτηκε τροφοδοτικο και μητρικη. Επισης μπηκε ακομα ενα πιατο για τον xkout, αλλα μετα απο επανελλημενα τηλεφωνηματα δεν μπορεσαμε να τον βρουμε. Την αλλη φορα...

Ακομη εγινε καλυτερη στοχευση στο λινκ μας και ειμαστε στο -52 ισως παρει λιγη ακομα βελτιωση. 
Εγινε και ενα scan προς τον Antonisk7 αλλα δεν πιασαμε τιποτα  ::  . Αντωνη σε τι συχνοτητα παιζεις???

Να και μερικες φοτο απο τον κομβο του Γιωργου!!! Αλλα και απο την ΘΕΑ:

----------


## PIT

Και το γενικο συνολο

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο παίδες.
Ήρθε η ώρα του xkout...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Εγινε και ενα scan προς τον Antonisk7 αλλα δεν πιασαμε τιποτα  . Αντωνη σε τι συχνοτητα παιζεις???


δυστυχώς τις είχα πει τηλεφωνικά στο Γιωργο (rosered) αλλα δεν τις συγκράτισα. Ελπίζω να σκανάρατε όλο το range από 5000-6000. Αν έγινε αυτό, τότε ή οι στοχεύσεις μας ειναι γιούχου ή κάτι αλλο φταίει. ΒΤW πάντα μιλάμε για κάθετη πόλωση.

----------


## rosered

> δυστυχώς τις είχα πει τηλεφωνικά στο Γιωργο (rosered) αλλα δεν τις συγκράτισα. Ελπίζω να σκανάρατε όλο το range από 5000-6000. Αν έγινε αυτό, τότε ή οι στοχεύσεις μας ειναι γιούχου ή κάτι αλλο φταίει. ΒΤW πάντα μιλάμε για κάθετη πόλωση.


Αντώνη απο το scan δεν βρέθηκε κάτι, άρα μάλλον σε πρώτη φάση καλό θα ήταν να κοιτάγαμε την στόχευση  :: . όποτε βρεθείς Χαλκίδα χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο να το δούμε

----------


## antonisk7

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> . όποτε βρεθείς Χαλκίδα χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο να το δούμε


ελπίζω σύντομα Γιώργο

----------


## rosered

Πλέον είναι έτοιμο και το λινκ με τον xkout up and running  ::  

Καλορίζικα απο εμένα και με πολύ traffic  :: 

Απο την Παρασκευή θα ανέβουν και οι πρώτες υπηρεσίες του κόμβου.

----------


## liousis

Με τις υγείες σας!!!!
Ακόμη μια φορά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

----------


## socrates

Άλλοι δύο ΒΒ κόμβοι για το evia wireless network λοιπόν...  ::  
Κάντε την ενημέρωση στο ( http://ewn.awmn.net ) για να κατοχυρωθούν μόνιμα τα c-class.

----------


## PIT

Αντε Γιωργη κανε κατι με τον κομβο. Ανεβα πανω δεις τι συμβαινει!!
Να επανελθουν τα λινκς. Ειναι τοσο καιρο down και εχουμε την Χαλκιδα κομενη στα 2  :: 


Αντεεεε  ::

----------


## rosered

> Αντε Γιωργη κανε κατι με τον κομβο. Ανεβα πανω δεις τι συμβαινει!!
> Να επανελθουν τα λινκς. Ειναι τοσο καιρο down και εχουμε την Χαλκιδα κομενη στα 2 
> 
> 
> Αντεεεε


Βασίλη σήμερα ήρθα Χαλκίδα μετά απο πολλές μέρες και θα είμαι εδώ για το Σ/Κ. Θα ανέβω την Κυριακή να κάνω ένα φρεσκάρισμα γενικά και να δω πάλι τι φταίει. Αν δεν έχεις κανονίσει κάτι τα λέμε και απο κοντά  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Αντε Γιωργη κανε κατι με τον κομβο. Ανεβα πανω δεις τι συμβαινει!!
> Να επανελθουν τα λινκς. Ειναι τοσο καιρο down και εχουμε την Χαλκιδα κομενη στα 2 
> 
> 
> Αντεεεε 
> 
> 
> Βασίλη σήμερα ήρθα Χαλκίδα μετά απο πολλές μέρες και θα είμαι εδώ για το Σ/Κ. Θα ανέβω την Κυριακή να κάνω ένα φρεσκάρισμα γενικά και να δω πάλι τι φταίει. Αν δεν έχεις κανονίσει κάτι τα λέμε και απο κοντά


Αντε-Αντε  ::

----------


## PIT

Εκανες τιποτα Γιωργο?? Σε σκαν δεν σε πιανω  ::

----------


## PIT

Κανενα Νεο Γιωργο???

----------


## rosered

Καλημέρα Βασίλη

Ναι ανέβηκα επάνω και για αλλη μια φορά είναι όλα καμμένα  ::  . Η μητρική ανοίγει κανονικά αλλα δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα απολύτως. Δοκίμασα και τις κάρτες σε ένα routerboard που έχω άλλα μάταια. 
Αγόρασα καινούργια μητρική επεξεργαστή, κάρτες κτλ και έχω στήσει το νέο μηχάνημα. Αυτές τις μέρες (όποτε έχω πρόσβαση επάνω βασικά) θα ανεβάσω το νέο μηχάνημα επάνω και θα το θέσω και πάλι σε λειτουργία.

----------


## PIT

Ρε τι γκαντεμια ειναι αυτη???  ::

----------


## PIT

Γιωργο τι εγινε καναμε τιποτα?? Αντε το λινκ ειναι down 3 μηνες  ::

----------


## rosered

Καλημέρα Bill

Ναί είναι όλα έτοιμα. Το Σ/Κ έχω ήδη συννενοηθεί να έχω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα για να ανέβει όλο το πακέτο.

----------


## PIT

> Καλημέρα Bill
> 
> Ναί είναι όλα έτοιμα. Το Σ/Κ έχω ήδη συννενοηθεί να έχω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα για να ανέβει όλο το πακέτο.


ΟΚ Γιωργο. Παρασκευη-Κυριακη θα ειμαι μεσα εχω υπηρεσια. Το Σαββατο θα ειμαι ελευθερος αλλα μαλλον απο το απογευνα γιατι θα ειμαι Αθηνα στην ΓΣ του συλλογου. 

Θα βαλω το λινκ να παιζει σε ΑΡ. Κανε σκαν-ευθυγραμμιση και το κοιταω και εγω απο δω μετα.

----------

